# What to do with my stuff



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

First time in the doper forum. I was active in the LAF thing for a few years. I have memorabilia from those days; a limited edition LAF jersey framed signed by LA, Big Mig, Lemond and Sean Kelly. I have other posters that has a bunch of pro racer autographs Eric Heiden is in there somewhere. A small collection of ride jerseys. Photos, etc. The whole affair has left me with a bitter taste for the sport, LA. I truly feel dooped. I'm thinking of just burning all the crap and putting it behind me.


----------



## Tomahawk (May 4, 2012)

Cry me a river.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Put the jerseys up on here. If you're gonna just burn 'em or throw 'em away, send one over my way


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Keep 'em. Notoriety has a value too. Then again LA might confess, repent and spend the rest of his life doing good works, earning the undying love of all us haters who right now see him as a grade A douchebag.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Tomahawk said:


> Cry me a river.


First world problems, eh?


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Keep them. He will always be famous and memorabilia from famous people (whether good or bad) will be worth more than from unheard of people.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Tomahawk said:


> Cry me a river.


Put a bunch of thought into it huh? :thumbsup:


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

Tomahawk said:


> Cry me a river.


asphinter says?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ARP said:


> asphinter says?


You're expecting me to say "what," like I don't get it or something.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

I sent LA a "get well" card. Wish I had that one back. What can you do? 

Cycling is a great sport. There used to be a certain stoicism and gentleman's code of behavior. That seems to have gone by the wayside in pro cycling. But many amateurs carry some of it, riding for the sake of riding and admiring riders that show grit and class. 

LA can't take that away. 

Pitch your jerseys, or make a few bucks selling them if you want. Quit watching pro cycling and never buy another mag. 

But don't ever quit riding.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Assuming I read the OP correctly, anything from LAF with LeMond's autograph on it should be worth quite a bit nowadays. :lol:


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*You read that correct*



mpre53 said:


> Assuming I read the OP correctly, anything from LAF with LeMond's autograph on it should be worth quite a bit nowadays. :lol:


The back story is this was the first LAF ride I attended. Lemond was doing an autograph thing across town from the rest of the LAF, convention center? Anyway I hitched a ride with a few people after getting the initial autographs and made it to the line and was the last person to get my jersey signed.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Actually*



spade2you said:


> You're expecting me to say "what," like I don't get it or something.


I'm expecting nothing. Those with comments that are relevant to my question are appreciated. Considering this is the doping forum, I guess dopey comments are to be expected.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ARP said:


> I'm expecting nothing. Those with comments that are relevant to my question are appreciated. Considering this is the doping forum, I guess dopey comments are to be expected.


You bring up "asphincter" and I deliver Christopher Walked from Wayne's World 2. God, you guys have no sense of humor. I know, I know. REPORTED. 

Mail them to Lance. Sell them. Burn them. ...or cry about it.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

If I were you I would at least keep the jersey with signatures from LA, Kelly, Lemond and Indurain, if only because of the irony of the situation.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Ladies and gentlemen*



spade2you said:


> You bring up "asphincter" and I deliver Christopher Walked from Wayne's World 2. God, you guys have no sense of humor. I know, I know. REPORTED.
> 
> Mail them to Lance. Sell them. Burn them. ...or cry about it.


I think we have a heckler in the crowd that thinks they have a sense of humor. Don't quit yer day job for the club circuit there skippy.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ARP said:


> I think we have a heckler in the crowd that thinks they have a sense of humor. Don't quit yer day job for the club circuit there skippy.


99% of posters here are devoid of a sense of humor. 

If you truly hate Armstrong, get all the posters an AR15 and a few clips. Problem solved. ...or continue to cry about it.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Contact the LAF, maybe they can help out.
You won't find much sympathy here.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*As I think about it further*



metoou2 said:


> Contact the LAF, maybe they can help out.
> You won't find much sympathy here.


the valuable stuff is sitting in the basement waiting for a day that I might finish my basement mancave style and hang on the wall. the more visible jerseys that come to mind are 3 that occasionally get worn due to the good fabric. The thought process now is, by wearing one of those I'm promoting a fraud and it is harshin' the mellow mentally of a good ride. Not looking for sympathy, don't even know how that thought got entered into the discussion.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

.....


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Thanks*

Good video and tune. Good way to end the thread.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

ARP said:


> The whole affair has left me with a *bitter taste for the sport*, LA. *I truly feel dooped*. I'm thinking of just *burning all the crap* and putting it behind me.


sounds as if you are looking for a shoulder to cry on.

I'm not trying to slam ya, just callin it like I see it.

The doping forum has never been particularly 'pro- Lance'. You might seek out a different venue to vent, that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd just like to congratulate all my fellow RBR posters for not piling on this poor guy.

As for you, OP, well, I think those who suggest hanging onto it are right. His notoriety will keep the collectibles valuable. (Might take a few years, but it should happen).


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> I'd just like to congratulate all my fellow RBR posters for not piling on this poor guy.
> 
> As for you, OP, well, I think those who suggest hanging onto it are right. His notoriety will keep the collectibles valuable. (Might take a few years, but it should happen).


That is one approach. I wonder how memorabilia from other of the Fallen has fared over the years.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/doping-forum/poll-what-do-w-armstrong-memorabilia-293218.html


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/doping-forum/poll-what-do-w-armstrong-memorabilia-293218.html


Your pole needs more AR15, shotguns, and handguns. It's fun blowing stuff up.


----------

